# Gaming Monitor: Die Qual der Wahl Eizo Foris FG2421 oder BenQ XL2430T?



## cLoud2602 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC Monitor zu kaufen. Habe zur Zeit den BenQ XL2420T und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Dennoch verspüre ich trotzdem den Drang mal einen neuen Monitor mir zuzulegen. Habe einfach Spaß neue Hardware zu testen

Zu den Spielen die ich Hauptsächlich am PC Spiele gibts eine einfach Antwort: CS:GO und 2mal die Woche mit Freunden WoW (jaja i know... ich komme iwie einfach nicht weg von dem Spiel).

Ich schwanke nun zwischen diesen beiden Modellen. Eizo Foris FG2421 oder BenQ XL2430T. Der Eizo wird mit 240hz beworben die eigentlich nur echte 120hz sind und der BenQ hat 144hz. Ich bin Linkshänder und habe die Tastatur und Maus sehr nahe am Standfuß des Bildschirms, beim BenQ Xl2420T den ich zur Zeit verwende ist der Standfuß relativ groß, das stört mich etwas und sieht bei den beiden neuen Monitoren etwas besser aus, ist aber kein großes Kaufargument für mich welcher Standfuß "kleiner" ist. Anbei 2 Bilder.

Imgur
Imgur

Ihr würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Feedback und persönliche Meinungen/Preferenzen zu beiden Monitoren geben könnt um mir meine Kaufentscheidung etwas zu erleichtern.

Lg
Michael


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Ein Wechsel vom XL2420T zum XL2430T wäre kein Wirklicher Fortschritt. Von 120 auf 144 Hz ist meiner Meinung nach kein großer Unterschied.

Wenn es unbedingt ein neuer Monitor sein soll dann sieh dir mal den LG 24GM77-B.
Mein Persönlicher Favorit unter den 144 Hz Monitoren.
Dieser ist bei Cyberport gerade für 219,- Euro zu haben.

PS: Habe auf Willhaben entdeckt das du deinen Benq bereits inseriert hast. Liebe Grüße aus Tulln. Die Welt ist klein


----------



## Lendox (22. Mai 2015)

Ich persönlich habe den Eizo Foris FG2421 und verwende ihn  schon seit einiger Zeit. Meiner Meinung nach ist der FG2421 im Moment der beste Monitor für PC Spieler (sonst hätte ich mir selbst nämlich schon einen neuen gekauft) aus folgenden Gründen: Er hat eine Reaktionszeit, die unter 0,1ms leigt, weil er Strobing Backlight besitzt, aber ohne die Nachteile (sehr geringe Helligkeit) wie mit dem Lightboost Hack. Er hat auch, was ich persönlich das beste Feature finde, den besten statischen Kontrast, den man bei PC Bildschirmen im Moment bekommen kann (5000:1, abgesehen von einem 39 Zoll Modell von Philips). Dies hilft sehr, da in dunklen Teilen eines Levels in Spielen so viel mehr Details erkannt werden können. Der Schwarzwert ist dann natürlich auch der beste. Der Monitor besteht auch aus sehr hochwertigen Komponenten. Während fast jeder Hersteller seine Monitore in China herstellen lässt, ist der FG2421 in Japan hergestellt worden. Er wird auch von vielen professionellen CS:GO Spielern (privat) verwendet. Ich selber spiele auch CS:GO und habe überhaupt nichts an dem Bildschirm zu bemängeln.


----------



## cLoud2602 (22. Mai 2015)

Dankeschön  

vielen Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Tolle Erklärung Lendox, thx!

Wow die Welt ist wirklich klein! Habe den Bildschirm auch in einer Facebookgruppe inseriert und da hat mich einer angeschrieben der zufällig auf dem selben WoW Server wie ich spielt )

Vielen Dank auch für den Tipp mit dem LG, der spricht mich vom Design aber nicht wirklich an. Der Preis ist jedoch sehr attraktiv aber hier müssen doch Unterschiede vom Bild her sein oder???

Lg
Michael


----------



## RaidRazer (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn du Interesse am LG hast kannst du dir ja den Test auf Prad ansehen.
Test Monitor LG 24GM77-B


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte beide Monitore und muss sagen, das der BenQ besser fürs zocken geeignet ist. 
Der Eizo hat wesentlich mehr als 0,1ms Reaktionszeit und auch der etwas hohe Inputlag wird nicht jedem gefallen.
Zudem spiegelt er relativ stark und im 240Hz Modus flimmert, was aber nicht jeden zu stören scheint.
Der Kontrast ist natürlich sehr gut, aber trotzdem fand ich das Bild beim BenQ besser.
Zudem ist der BenQ ne ganze Ecke schneller und hat so gut wie keine Probleme mit tearing.
Je nach Einstellung der AMA kann es aber ghosting geben.
Was beide aber eint, ist der sehr hohe Preis.
Wie schon gesagt, kostet der LG 24GM77 den beiden P/L mäßig weit voraus und auch wenn man nur die Leistung betrachtet, ist er dem Eizo leicht überlegen und dem BenQ leicht unterlegen.

@Lendox:
Auch wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber der beste Monitor für Spieler ist momentan der Asus PG278Q, Asus MG279Q oder der Acer XB270HU.


----------



## Lendox (23. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lendox:
> Auch wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber der beste Monitor für Spieler ist momentan der Asus PG278Q, Asus MG279Q oder der Acer XB270HU.



Das kommt darauf an, welche Präferenzen man hat. Der FG2421 ist der einzige Monitor mit mehr als 75Hz der einen Kontrast über 1500:1 hat. Wenn man darauf keinen Wert legt (das wird aber oft unterschätzt), dann sind es meiner Meinung nach auch die von dir genannten Bildschirme.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja der Kontrast ist super, aber leider ist der Rest nicht ganz so überzeugend.


----------



## Lendox (23. Mai 2015)

Das mit der Reaktionszeit stimmt aber, außer man nimmt die ohne den Turbo 240 Modus.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2015)

Sagt Eizo, aber wie soll ein nachgeblitztes Bild die Reaktionszeit verkürzen?


----------



## Lendox (24. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sagt Eizo, aber wie soll ein nachgeblitztes Bild die Reaktionszeit verkürzen?



In Tests wurde eine so niedrige Reaktionszeit gemessen. Das Panel hat natürlich immer die gleiche Reaktionszeit, es kommt aber eben darauf an, was man letztendlich sieht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2015)

Toms Hardware und Prad messen da was anderes oder können es nicht messen und sind auch anderer Meinung.
Nur PCGH scheint das so zu messen, aber vertrauen tue ich das eher Prad.
Dort sind die Messergebnisse ersichtlich und es wird einem nicht einfach ein Wert vorgeklatscht.

Deine Aussage verstehe ich auch nicht.
Danach hat das Panel immer die gleiche Reaktionszeit, soll aber im Turbomodus auf einmal viel schneller sein.
Und sehen tust du im Endeffekt maximal 120fps, also alle 8,33ms ein neues Bild.


----------



## Lendox (24. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Toms Hardware und Prad messen da was anderes oder können es nicht messen und sind auch anderer Meinung.
> Nur PCGH scheint das so zu messen, aber vertrauen tue ich das eher Prad.
> Dort sind die Messergebnisse ersichtlich und es wird einem nicht einfach ein Wert vorgeklatscht.
> 
> ...



Ich meine mit "was man sieht" dass sich die Reaktionszeit deutlich verringert. Was ich bei mehreren Tests gelesen habe, war dass der Monitor ohne den Turbo 240 Modus eine mittlere bis hohe Reaktionszeit hat und mit Turbo 240 Modus unter 0,1ms. Es gibt auch ein Test Pattern von Eizo bei dem man den Unterschied mit am besten sehen kann. Natürlich hat die Reaktionszeit auch nicht etwas mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2015)

Die mehreren Tests musst du mal verlinken.

Der Turbo 240 Modus macht nichts anderes als das gleiche Bild nochmal anzuzeigen.
Das ändert nicht an der Reaktionszeit des Monitors.
Was sich verändert ist die Bildhelligkeit und das Backlight, welches jetzt mit 240Hz arbeitet.
Dadurch ist der Monitor nicht mehr flimmerfrei und es strengt die Augen dementsprechend mehr an.


----------



## cLoud2602 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

vielen vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Habe mir am Samstag den EIZO Foris FG2421 geholt  

Anbei meine ersten Eindrücke:

Ich spiele(te) CS:GO mit einer Auflösung von 1024*768 alles auf Low (Performancegründe... je stabiler die FPS in diesem Spiel sind desto besser ist es. Maximal habe ich 300fps eingestellt). Hier muss ich sagen dass die Auflösung von 1024*768 mein alter BenQ XL2420T wesentliche schärfer darstellen konnte als der EIZO (Glätten auf 5 habe ich eingestellt, es gibt keine weiter Einstellung die mit der schärfe des Bildes zu tun hat). Weiters flackert bei so niedrigen Auflösungen das Fadenkreuz des Spiels mit dem Turbo Modus 240hz, wenn ich den Turbo Modus deaktiviere passt alles. Die Farben des Monitors sind auch bei weitem nicht so intensiv wie bei meinem alten BenQ. Dies war die ersten paar Stunden etwas komisch, passt aber mittlerweile da man die Farben halbswegs gut einstellen kann. Nach etlichem herumprobieren spiele ich nun mit einer wesentlich höheren Auflösung von 1680*1050 im 16:10 Modus mit 120hz ohne den Turbo Modus. Geht auch sehr gut muss ich sagen, irgenwann muss ich mich ja von der 4:3 Auflösung trennen 

Habe mir  am Wochenende auch The Witcher 3 zugelegt und den Monitor auf The Witcher 3 und World of Warcraft eingestellt. Hier muss ich sagen dass der Turbo Modus bei der nativen Auflösung von 1920*1080 dem Monitor schon sehr gut tut, habe noch nie so tolles weiches Bild gesehen. Auch die Farbgebung passt perfekt. Die 23,5 Zoll (0,5 Zoll kleiner als mein alter Monitor) stören mich überhaupt nicht. Dass der Monitor im 240hz Turbo Modus eine wesentlich höhere Reaktionszeit hat habe ich in keinem der 3 Spiele feststellen können.

Lg
Michael


----------

